# emisora experimental de AM con valvulas



## jorge braum (Ene 6, 2007)

hola amigos,me gustaria tener algun esquema de un emisor de AM a valvulas,soy un apasionado de ellas.todo para uso experimental
Editado por Dano.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 7, 2007)

Publicad el circuito para todos, no seamos egoistas


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 7, 2007)

Hola Jorge, celebro tu interes por las valvulas ,mando información ,pues es necesario la teoria de las valvulas, para poderles sacar rendimiento,suerte saludos 
http://www.ea2ry.com/libroradio/Cap14.htm
http://frank.pocnet.net/


----------



## jorge braum (Ene 8, 2007)

muchas gracias,me ha sido de gran utilidad...te volvere a consultar alguna cuestion.
un abrazo.


----------



## Blauered (Ene 11, 2007)

Enorme aportación para un aficionado como yo.
Gracias pepepuerto!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 24, 2007)

He estado averiguando en el mundo de la transmision en onda media y un consejo antes de realizar experimentos en plan serio.

Jamás tocar ni un circuito bajo sospechas de funcionamiento (se nos pueden quemar las cejas)
Jamás conectar un equipo sin la correspondiente antena perfectamente instalada.
Disponer de una buena toma de tierra
Instalar al aire libre las antenas


Con apenas 5 Wats, los efectos y los arcos creados en estas frecuencias pueden perforar los dedos, y sus efectos son muy notables al tacto.


----------



## Dano (Mar 24, 2007)

jorge braum dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos,me gustaria tener algun esquema de un emisor de AM a valvulas,soy un apasionado de ellas.todo para uso experimental
> Editado por Dano.



Leer normas:
2.3

    * Los usuarios no pueden incluir en sus mensaje la solicitud de envío de respuestas directas a su dirección de correo electrónico. Toda la discusión deberá realizarse con las facilidades que brinda el foro.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ene 6, 2008)

les envio un transmisor que encontre en internet
yo tambien soy aficionado a las valvulas (valvuloaficionado)  
tengo unos equipos valvularisados y varios libros viejos respecto al tema, me gusta la electronica antigua
saludos que la información te sirva jorje


----------

